# Recruiter offering a shot at the 75th



## CJW26 (Sep 15, 2014)

(There is a similar post in the SF section due to the question being raised about both groups, I apologize if this is against the rules. If it is just let me know and I can delete the thread.)
(First two paragraphs are just to give background to what I was told today)
Currently in the process of trying to enlist in the Army. Up until today everything was sort of going as expected aka lots of paperwork and the recruiter telling me that there might not be the contract I want available. 
The contract I wanted originally was:
4 years
Enlistment entering as an E-4 (I have my bachelor's) 
11x (Hopefully be selected for 11B)
SLRP (Student Loan Repayment Program)
Airborne School

I guess as it turns out that the year I decide to enlist they change the SLRP program to reserves and not active duty which means I am still paying my student loans (I called 3 different recruiters and they all said the same thing) and while it sucks, I still want to enlist anyway. 

Fast forward to today. I took my ASVAB today and scored a 96. On the way back from the testing center my recruiter was asking why I wanted infantry and not go for the 75th or SF. I told him I wanted to one day join SF but did not think that I would be able to get it into my contract and that I would just work my way up. He said that he could get me a contract with SF or the 75th (Rangers).

While that sounds great, I dont know if he is being honest or realistic with me because just earlier that day before we left for testing one of the other Sergeants at the recruiting office was sounding like I would not be able to get Airborne in my contract due to no slots. How can you get a 11x option 40 contract (not sure if its still called that) if you cant even get Airborne school in an 11x contract? I thought you needed one for the other.
Am I being mislead or have I been given an opportunity at attending RASP?


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 16, 2014)

First off why ask the same question in two places? We all see both questions and it makes you look silly. As to the question, if you can get an Opt.40 or 18X they get pushed to the front of Airborne school slots. While there may be no slots for Airborne outside of those contracts for 11B's if you have one of those contracts you will go to airborne.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Sep 16, 2014)

I originally wanted an Option 4 and walked away with an Option 40 because they were out. While both 18x and Option 40 require airborne, they are separate slots from regular airborne infantry ones from what I understand.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 24, 2014)

Yup, different allotments. 4/40/18x contracts have nothing to do with each other. I would go with your recruiters question... why aren't you trying out for Ranger or SF?


----------

